# مشروع تخرج



## smithfox (4 يوليو 2006)

عندي مشروع عن energy management system by SCADA وانا صممتو بال labview ولكن المشكله اريد معلومات عن ال energy management system واريد معلومات عنها لاضعها مقدمه شرح في كتاب المشروع فهل من مساعده لان تسليمو بعد 3 ايام وشكرا


----------



## productique (6 يوليو 2006)

أرجو التوضيح أكثر


----------

